# Coffee puck sticks



## Jonathon White (Dec 7, 2021)

So I have my new Lelit Elizabeth and been playing. Set brew pressure to 9bar and using stock double espresso portafilter with 18g basket. Pulled a few shots with my normal two kinds of beans and it tastes great. One thing though is that the puck sticks to the brew head every time. Used 17g in with a 18g VST basket. It sticks. So tried the 20g vst with same dose. Still sticks. So tried a different bean in both baskets both stick. Never had this problem with these baskets and this dose/grind on my old machine. Anyone throw any light on this please. Many thanks.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

trait of the elizabeth @MediumRoastSteam isnt it


----------

